# Thick fat yank tossers



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Am I the only one completely fucked off by the U,S election? Do you think for a minute that those fat fucks have hours of news time dedicated ot the UK elections? Half of the thick fucks dont even know where the UK is. What does it matter to us who the fuck is elected over there, they all treat us like their fucking little arse lackies, especially Obhama who has done nothing but slag the British since he came to power. I for one say stick your fucking election up your fat yank arses and go eat yourselves to death you two faced inbred mother humpers!!!! :evil:

Rich was right, it has been too quiet around here for quite a while and the spark has been missing for a while; I thought it was about Demister wearing everyone out, but he has been gone forever it seems. So normal service resumed, come and have a go if you think your hard enough 8) And Gazzer, you are far to politically correct these days, I think your trip out to see your favourite member has aggled your head mate  bring back the real Gazzer I miss him!!!


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

BrianR said:


> What does it matter to us who the fuck is elected over there, they all treat us like their fucking little arse lackies


Answered your own question right there...


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

> Answered your own question right there


No. my question asked if anyone esle was pissed off with te coverage? Thankfully it ends today :evil:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

last time i posted about yanks it got deleted brian, as did half of my topics tbh..........so i have given up being a bad boy and also work is manic so busy busy m8. fucking yanky knobbers ok?


----------



## Scallywag72 (Mar 2, 2009)

I agree Brian. Way too much coverage. We certainly are not equal partners in the 'special' relationship and are nothing but lapdogs. Would rather like it if the PM told the USA to stick it to an extent - rather like in the film Love Actually! Bit of a sickly sweet film but that bit made me laugh and think "If only..."

The UK is always the same though. We take an inordinate interest in what goes on elsewhere when very few nations actutally give a toss what happens to us. Perhaps something to do with the fact that half our nation is owned by foreigners - just look at London Heathrow Airport. Then power companies, water companies etc. All these sovereign wealth funds from abroad buying our key infrastructure. Well, we should do the same back to them....if we could. Half the countries that buy swathes of our companies have regulations which mean foreign organisations cannot own companies in those countries at all - or if they can, only a small bit.Should do exactly the same back to them and prevent them from owning our infrastructure.

The UK 'turns the other cheek' all the flamin time and it's time to 'man up' and return the favour now.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I've found it very interesting and personally feel that Romney in power wouldn't be great for the UK.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

BrianR said:


> > Answered your own question right there
> 
> 
> No. my question asked if anyone esle was pissed off with te coverage? Thankfully it ends today :evil:


You asked a few questions and I answered one of them. I didn't realise I had to answer all of them in order to post.

Anyway, my point still stands. The reason there is a load of coverage of the US election is *precisely because* they have so much influence on us. It doesn't matter whether we like it or not, as long as the US government is capable of having such an effect on our country, it should be important to us who is in power there.

It's not rocket surgery...


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

American politics is more important to us than the bullshit talk and hollow promises from our guys in power.

The US rules the world so whoever is president in effect rules us too. We have no power over what goes on in the world. We can just kiss some american ass and hope that when the day comes they will remember it.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

What happens in America is fundamentally relevant to the rest of the World. It's a nation full of god-bothering fat idiots. Note how on the initial poll maps nearly all the inland states believe in Shit Romney and his magic mormon underwear. The coastal states tend to go for Obama. Rationality correlation? I think so. The interviews with hicks saying it's "time for a change" because Obama hasn't magically fixed everything demonstrate the rank stupidity of the average American.

Here's more: apparetly 68% of republicans believe in demonic possession. More than those who believe in climate change. 





Luckily for Republicans their candidate is batshit crazy too:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> last time i posted about yanks it got deleted brian, as did half of my topics tbh..........so i have given up being a bad boy and also work is manic so busy busy m8. fucking yanky knobbers ok?


 :lol: welcome back mate!!


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

> It's not rocket surgery...[/quote


]

I understand the well rehearsed explanations for why we should be interested, but the fact is the vast majority of us aren't. I personally couldnt give a toss who leads them because the outcome is always the same, backstabbing, oil robbing, warmongering inbreds. Rightly hated by most of the world.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

> Here's more: apparetly 68% of republicans believe in demonic possession. More than those who believe in climate change.


I agree Tosh, I think they believe this because there are generally more demons in the states.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

> The US rules the world so whoever is president in effect rules us too. We have no power over what goes on in the world. We can just kiss some american ass and hope that when the day comes they will remember it.


[/quote]

You are back  In this instance you are unfortunately right ; they think that anyway!!


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

> The UK 'turns the other cheek' all the flamin time and it's time to 'man up' and return the favour now.


Bob on chap!!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

BrianR said:


> > Here's more: apparetly 68% of republicans believe in demonic possession. More than those who believe in climate change.
> 
> 
> I agree Tosh, I think they believe this because there are generally more demons in the states.


Glasses m8 was scoops not tosher lmao


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

BrianR said:


> > It's not rocket surgery...[/quote
> 
> 
> ]
> ...


You couldn't give a toss, yet they're still covering it?? What the hell??


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Yeah spandex and you are still enjoying it. Pretty f#cking weird chap, but par for the course me thinks


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Can tell you are now back working Brian, deffo spring in the step buddy


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

I think this is what Rusty's on about. A thread starts on a topic, and in no time at all the topic becomes irrelevant. Does nobody have anything to say about anything anymore?

So here we are hours away. Will it be Obama or Magic Pants Man?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Ok scoops bot........sky news has a full coverage of the whole vote and when I wake up @ 5am I will have a scan with my cup of Millicent......that ok lol


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

iPad shit auto words lol.....anyone know how to turn off


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

agreed - things here deteriorate to sarcasm and irrelavance very quickly. Some people appear to think that because they think it and say it, that it must be true - others are not entitled to their own opinion - a real undertone of 'smart arse' exists in some as debate goes out of the window, to be replaced by an undertone of bile. I believe that you can't teach someone who knows everything, anything and so best not to try. There are a few here who rarely begin a topic, but appear to have everything to say about everything in topics started by others, sitting on the sidelines with petty snipiong and one upmanship. It's costly, it means that some decent folk say, 'fuck this' and understandably move on. I for one don't blame Rich.

In answer to your question Tosh - It doesnt matter becaue the outcome and impact on the world will be the same old same old and ultimatley we will all pay.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> Can tell you are now back working Brian, deffo spring in the step buddy


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Right, so as soon as someone explains why it's relevant to us (which is surely justification enough for it being in the media) you dismiss it out of hand as a "well rehearsed explanation" (whatever the fuck that means) and go on to tell us how you couldn't give a toss, as if that has the slightest bearing on what counts as newsworthy.

Hark replied early on saying he found it interesting ("pretty fucking weird", huh?) and you ignored him. The other people who agreed with you all got a reply. You don't want a debate.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Oh well it looks like Romney is getting help from the touch screen voting machines -

Excerpt from http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/ticket/watc ... ction.html

The man, a software developer, tried troubleshooting the screen, selecting different names. But "the top of Romney's button down to the bottom of the black checkbox beside Obama's name was all active for Romney." A few more taps, and he discovered that the only way to select Obama was to click on a small sliver of the screen. All of the buttons for the other candidates seemed to work fine.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

ahhhh back to a real keyboard again..............

well i woke up got my Millicano and sat watching sky news while debating the days work to be completed and.........

yes obama is back in with majority votes from the blacks hispanic and asian communities :? obvious i think, and i wonder how much the white house aid all those years ago about putting a ****** in the white house played a part?
i actually quite like the guy and despite him freezing on the first televised debate with romney my personal view is he did ok.
the special relationship! well now what is so special about an adult (america) tagging along with a school kid (britain) doesn't make sense really to me.........it is time we stood on our own two feet and find our own path in life maybe. after all we have relied on america for so long that it is like an addiction to our government and hard to break. we need to realise that as countries go we are pretty small and even our fighting might has diminished to the extent that we cannot do a major war alone anymore.
the yanks will have enough problems with the middle east and china banging on its door to take the mantle of greatest nation out there, to really worry about or even think about us except to keep a good friendly basis.


----------



## Phil-TT (Feb 11, 2011)

ScoobyTT said:


> What happens in America is fundamentally relevant to the rest of the World. It's a nation full of god-bothering fat idiots. Note how on the initial poll maps nearly all the inland states believe in Shit Romney and his magic mormon underwear. The coastal states tend to go for Obama. Rationality correlation? I think so. The interviews with hicks saying it's "time for a change" because Obama hasn't magically fixed everything demonstrate the rank stupidity of the average American.
> 
> Here's more: apparetly 68% of republicans believe in demonic possession. More than those who believe in climate change.
> 
> ...


Completely disagree with the notion that there is too much coverage of the US election, it is one of the most important events in world politics.

The videos above are hilarious, the fact that American's supported Romney in such large numbers says a lot about them. The man's beliefs and ideology are laughable, part of me wishes they just how bad a leader he would have been.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> BrianR said:
> 
> 
> > > Here's more: apparetly 68% of republicans believe in demonic possession. More than those who believe in climate change.
> ...


 :lol: It had been a long day. Sorry Scoobs!


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Spandex said:


> Right, so as soon as someone explains why it's relevant to us (which is surely justification enough for it being in the media) you dismiss it out of hand as a "well rehearsed explanation" (whatever the heck that means) and go on to tell us how you couldn't give a toss, as if that has the slightest bearing on what counts as newsworthy.
> 
> NO, spandex, your reply was sarcastic and personal and nothing to do with the debate. 'It' means, that what you said is the same old same old spewed out every time someone takes a stance against all things U.S. I have heard it a thousand times and so no doubt has everyone else. If I didn't respond to Hark, then as you said in an earlier arsey mail, 'i didn't think I had to respond to anyone about anything'. I think you are saying that I only respond to those who agree with me? Bit odd given that throughout I have responded to you Spandex. I missed Hark or definately would have responded.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

> Completely disagree with the notion that there is too much coverage of the US election, it is one of the most important events in world politics.
> 
> The videos above are hilarious, the fact that American's supported Romney in such large numbers says a lot about them. The man's beliefs and ideology are laughable, part of me wishes they just how bad a leader he would have been.


[/quote]

I guess if you are watching it for comedy value Phil then that says everything about it :lol:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Hark said:


> I've found it very interesting and personally feel that Romney in power wouldn't be great for the UK.


Glad you found it interesting Hark and thats no crime mate. I personally dont think that whoever is incharge there will be great for the U.K. The 'special relationship' we always prized, was thrown in our faces by Mr President when he proclaimed that the 'most secial relationship' was with the French (you know the country who haven;t gone to war supporting the oil robbing yanks!

There you go Spandex


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Gazzer said:


> yes obama is back in with majority votes from the blacks hispanic and asian communities :?


Most o fhte vote came from there probably because an awful lot of the American electorate is racist. Obama sounds a bit like "Osama" and he's a bit darker so he must be "one of them" where "one of them" is defined as either a communist, a socialist, a muslim, a foreigner, an atheist or some pick'n'mix of all of the above. A bit like the batshit woman in the video who thought he was a communist, a muslim AND an atheist. Buy a dictionary dear.



> the special relationship! well now what is so special about an adult (america) tagging along with a school kid (britain) doesn't make sense really to me.........it is time we stood on our own two feet and find our own path in life maybe. after all we have relied on america for so long that it is like an addiction to our government and hard to break. we need to realise that as countries go we are pretty small and even our fighting might has diminished to the extent that we cannot do a major war alone anymore.


Take supporting America out of the equation and have we really had any reason to go to war?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

BrianR said:


> NO, spandex, your reply was sarcastic and personal and nothing to do with the debate. 'It' means, that what you said is the same old same old spewed out every time someone takes a stance against all things U.S. I have heard it a thousand times and so no doubt has everyone else. If I didn't respond to Hark, then as you said in an earlier arsey mail, 'i didn't think I had to respond to anyone about anything'. I think you are saying that I only respond to those who agree with me? Bit odd given that throughout I have responded to you Spandex. I missed Hark or definately would have responded.


Read my replies again. They were to do with the fact that we need to pay attention to the US election because of the huge effect they have on us and the rest of the world. I didn't even take the piss until you decided that instead of debating the point, you'd just cop out saying, "I understand the arguments but I'm still not interested". You opted out of having a sensible conversation before I did.

Anyway, I'll leave you to enjoy the irony of your thread.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

ScoobyTT said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > yes obama is back in with majority votes from the blacks hispanic and asian communities :?
> ...


pix n mix??? love it scoobs, chuckling away here me owld fruit bat. in answer to war? apart from the malvinas comming up again then no i cannot see it owing that we tend to get up everyones nose in europe and have the asian world hating us due to supporting the yanks for years.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Spandex said:


> BrianR said:
> 
> 
> > NO, spandex, your reply was sarcastic and personal and nothing to do with the debate. 'It' means, that what you said is the same old same old spewed out every time someone takes a stance against all things U.S. I have heard it a thousand times and so no doubt has everyone else. If I didn't respond to Hark, then as you said in an earlier arsey mail, 'i didn't think I had to respond to anyone about anything'. I think you are saying that I only respond to those who agree with me? Bit odd given that throughout I have responded to you Spandex. I missed Hark or definately would have responded.
> ...


come on ladies, put the handbags at dawn away and lets just enjoy the thread and a good old bit of yank bashing :?


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

> nyway, I'll leave you to enjoy the irony of your thread.


[/quote]

Thanks spandex, I will leave you to enjoy the irony of your own over inflated ego mate


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

It's a one way street, ever since the fuckers screwed us over WW2', took us 50 years to pay that back and cost us an Empire, and apart from a few million around the edges, most are knuckle draggers still marrying their sisters.

Still the one place they don't rule us is on the golf course, doing them in the fucking Ryder Cup gets right up their fat McDonaldlised arses.

Trust me I work for a very small American company.........I know what it's all about 

PS. Have to admit the golf bit was a Team Europe effort, but as we have saved Europes arse for decades we can claim it as a home victory


----------



## ELVIS (Oct 7, 2012)

I tend not to get involved in these discussions as I can't really take the yanks seriously due to their lack of provenance.
How can you take a country seriously when your wife has stretch marks older than the countries history?


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

wow! lots of hate for America!...

I like America!...Guns are legal, their porn industry is awesome, they have great gyms and theres the death penalty!

Team America, fuck yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...

( runs away....)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

CWM3 said:


> It's a one way street, ever since the fuckers screwed us over WW2', took us 50 years to pay that back and cost us an Empire, and apart from a few million around the edges, most are knuckle draggers still marrying their sisters.


I think you'll find that was mainly France and Germany that screwed us - the deal after the war was Germany would focus on Manufacturing and France technology. We weren't relevant once we'd funded the liberation of Europe.

We have no manufacturing base to make anything
We have to ask the french to help us build nuclear power station or pass electric/gas from the continent via the the channel to us
We have to ask the EU if our laws are OK with them


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Toshiba said:


> CWM3 said:
> 
> 
> > It's a one way street, ever since the fuckers screwed us over WW2', took us 50 years to pay that back and cost us an Empire, and apart from a few million around the edges, most are knuckle draggers still marrying their sisters.
> ...


Depends on how you view it Tosh. Some think they did us a favour, others think they screwed us, bottom line was we kept their factories churning out military equipment and they kept charging, ultimately it would have left them a little isolated with the Germans in control of all Europe and the Japs coming at them from the other side.
Its fair to accept that their soldiers/airmen etc. paid a high price too

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/magazine/4757181.stm

Plus as I am not really knocking them, just mainly in jest, they pay me a very good salary...no point biting the hand that feeds you.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

zltm089 said:


> wow! lots of hate for America!...
> 
> I like America!...Guns are legal, their porn industry is awesome, they have great gyms and theres the death penalty!
> 
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## joeplease (Dec 8, 2012)

BrianR said:


> zltm089 said:
> 
> 
> > wow! lots of hate for America!...
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Fantastic, I have been away for a while and I was looking for a good read, well I found it, cheers guys, nearly pissed myself laughing at this thread.........Thanks to all contributors for putting some sunshine into my night shift... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

merlin c said:


> Fantastic, I have been away for a while and I was looking for a good read, well I found it, cheers guys, nearly pissed myself laughing at this thread.........Thanks to all contributors for putting some sunshine into my night shift... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


Its why I like the place so much. Some very different views delivered with passion, intelligence, humour, or stupidity - it is a matter of opinion who's views fit where but mine are usually intelligent - :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

BrianR said:


> merlin c said:
> 
> 
> > Fantastic, I have been away for a while and I was looking for a good read, well I found it, cheers guys, nearly pissed myself laughing at this thread.........Thanks to all contributors for putting some sunshine into my night shift... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]
> ...


Arsewipe!

Hello Brian. I'm back. Refreshed and itching to fuck off the muppets.

Seriously, this place looks a bit boring without intelligent banter!


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

> Hello Brian. I'm back. Refreshed and itching to fuck off the muppets. Seriously, this place looks a bit boring without intelligent banter!


[/quote]

Oh it so has been Rich :lol: But order is now restored


----------



## heiliger.stanislaus (Jan 5, 2013)

BrianR said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > I personally dont think that whoever is incharge there will be great for the U.K. The 'special relationship' we always prized, was thrown in our faces by Mr President when he proclaimed that the 'most special relationship' was with the French (you know the country who haven;t gone to war supporting the oil robbing yanks!


It's a matter of history. The French were our first allies. And like good friends they feel comfortable telling us when we are wrong.

Great Britain was our first and frequent enemy. The relationship is not the same.

As for oil robbing, who owns the oil well that spewed shit all over the gulf coast? 

But then, I'm just a thick fat yank.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

heiliger.stanislaus said:


> As for oil robbing, who owns the oil well that spewed shit all over the gulf coast?


To be fair, I'm pretty sure the US got most of that oil back...


----------



## heiliger.stanislaus (Jan 5, 2013)

[/quote]
To be fair, I'm pretty sure the US got most of that oil back...[/quote]

Gee, thanks!


----------



## jonnieboy (Aug 19, 2011)

heiliger.stanislaus said:


> As for oil robbing, who owns the oil well that spewed shit all over the gulf coast?


Hmmm.... let's see....

Share ownership of BP as of 31 December 2011:-

UK 35%
US 38%
Rest of Europe 15%
Rest of World 9%
Unknown 3%


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

jonnieboy said:


> heiliger.stanislaus said:
> 
> 
> > As for oil robbing, who owns the oil well that spewed shit all over the gulf coast?
> ...


Not to mention the fact that BP only had a 65% share in the operation... That means we're actually less than 23% responsible! Now, if we can find the nationalities of the BP guys working on the rig we might be able to get this percentage down even more.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Spandex said:


> jonnieboy said:
> 
> 
> > heiliger.stanislaus said:
> ...


based on these figures spandy, can we not back charge them???? :roll:


----------



## jonnieboy (Aug 19, 2011)

I don't think what happened was a big problem anyway...

My "classic shape" Range Rover was one of the greenest cars I've ever owned... for all the people moaning about dwindling oil reserves, the Rangie always seemed intent on re-stocking the planet's supply by dumping a few litres every week.


----------



## heiliger.stanislaus (Jan 5, 2013)

Well, I do have to confess that we have a bit of an appetite for cheap oil. And we do appreciate your military assistance to help maintain our supply. That part of our relationship is indeed special.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

heiliger.stanislaus said:


> BrianR said:
> 
> 
> > Hark said:
> ...


Yes you probably are, and dont forget the tosser bit too!


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

> It's a matter of history. The French were our first allies. And like good friends they feel comfortable telling us when we are wrong.


They are also the first to leave you in the shit every time you need them!



> Great Britain was our first and frequent enemy. The relationship is not the same.


Yes, not since you blackmailed us into giving up our empire - only to create a covert empire of your own! And look at the state of the world as a result! Most countries in the world cant stand you!

As for oil robbing, who owns the oil well that spewed shit all over the gulf coast?  But then, I'm just a thick fat yank.[/quote]

Thanks for conforming what we already knew mate, now go play with your guns! :?


----------



## heiliger.stanislaus (Jan 5, 2013)

> Yes, not since you blackmailed us into giving up our empire - only to create a covert empire of your own!


Yes, we're thick, but very tricky. I'm starting to catch on, however slowly.



> And look at the state of the world as a result! Most countries in the world cant stand you!


Ah, they're just jealous.


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

OK, I'm going to just come out and say it. I like America, and I found most of the Americans I have thus far met to be friendly and welcoming people. They did not seem to have any obvious hatred for any other single nation, and yes, ok some of them are a bit ignorant to 'worldly' politics, and perhaps they are a little bit too pre-occupied with the good ol' US of A, but it's a cracking country, and love it or hate it, what goes on there politically has a massive if somewhat unwelcome effect on us over here, so I can kind of see why we do give their election news a fair share of coverage. And lets face it, We seem to have become so disinterested and apathetic to the shit our own politicians and theiur cronies get up to, We may as well have some news about the US elections which a re so much more showbiz than our drab twats in grey suits.
I would also state that, maybe we're not so fucking clever ourselves, in the past few years we have found out that the banks have been fucking us, quite literally in every conceivable manner and then our wonderful politician bail out said bankers with our money, essentially fucking us over for the next few generations and plunging us into a state of near poverty, we then find out that our politicians have been stealing money from us left right and centre to fund their wanker lifestyles, and then they sit by and watch as successive european companies fuck us all in the ass with increasingly unaffordable essential services such as gas, electric and water, and what do we as a nation do, we bend over, pile on the lube and take it all up the arse with just a mutter of complaint, so maybe we have got quite a bit in common with the thick fat yank tossers after all.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

oceans7 said:


> OK, I'm going to just come out and say it. I like America, and I found most of the Americans I have thus far met to be friendly and welcoming people. They did not seem to have any obvious hatred for any other single nation, and yes, ok some of them are a bit ignorant to 'worldly' politics, and perhaps they are a little bit too pre-occupied with the good ol' US of A, but it's a cracking country, and love it or hate it, what goes on there politically has a massive if somewhat unwelcome effect on us over here, so I can kind of see why we do give their election news a fair share of coverage. And lets face it, We seem to have become so disinterested and apathetic to the shit our own politicians and theiur cronies get up to, We may as well have some news about the US elections which a re so much more showbiz than our drab twats in grey suits.
> I would also state that, maybe we're not so fucking clever ourselves, in the past few years we have found out that the banks have been fucking us, quite literally in every conceivable manner and then our wonderful politician bail out said bankers with our money, essentially fucking us over for the next few generations and plunging us into a state of near poverty, we then find out that our politicians have been stealing money from us left right and centre to fund their wanker lifestyles, and then they sit by and watch as successive european companies fuck us all in the ass with increasingly unaffordable essential services such as gas, electric and water, and what do we as a nation do, we bend over, pile on the lube and take it all up the arse with just a mutter of complaint, so maybe we have got quite a bit in common with the thick fat yank tossers after all.


what you trying to say oceans...... :lol: gotta admit though they are all fat, and sending those tasty gobfulls of burgers called maccy deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee's is a plot to make us as fat and slow as them. that said i would love to bang bouncy beyonce's back gates in BIG style :roll:


----------



## heiliger.stanislaus (Jan 5, 2013)

oceans7 said:


> OK, I'm going to just come out and say it. I like America, and I found most of the Americans I have thus far met to be friendly and welcoming people. They did not seem to have any obvious hatred for any other single nation, and yes, ok some of them are a bit ignorant to 'worldly' politics, and perhaps they are a little bit too pre-occupied with the good ol' US of A, but it's a cracking country, and love it or hate it, what goes on there politically has a massive if somewhat unwelcome effect on us over here, so I can kind of see why we do give their election news a fair share of coverage. And lets face it, We seem to have become so disinterested and apathetic to the shit our own politicians and theiur cronies get up to, We may as well have some news about the US elections which a re so much more showbiz than our drab twats in grey suits.
> I would also state that, maybe we're not so fucking clever ourselves, in the past few years we have found out that the banks have been fucking us, quite literally in every conceivable manner and then our wonderful politician bail out said bankers with our money, essentially fucking us over for the next few generations and plunging us into a state of near poverty, we then find out that our politicians have been stealing money from us left right and centre to fund their wanker lifestyles, and then they sit by and watch as successive european companies fuck us all in the ass with increasingly unaffordable essential services such as gas, electric and water, and what do we as a nation do, we bend over, pile on the lube and take it all up the arse with just a mutter of complaint, so maybe we have got quite a bit in common with the thick fat yank tossers after all.


Thanks for that, mate. I yield to your words of wisdom.

And I'll come clean.

Many of us were relieved when Obama was elected, both times. We were embarrassed by the arrogance of previous administrations. We wanted someone who would listen and exercise some humility working with other nations.

There are those however (Tea Partiers - Red state Republicans) who want a strong, dominating US. They literally believe that we are God's gift to the world. That's a position of ignorance. We have our fair share of undereducated people. The videos in this thread are representative. Fortunately, our younger voters seem to be more open-minded, giving us some hope for the future.

Of course, we are all equal. There is nothing inherently better or special about the US. You will find welcoming and friendly people in any country (even France, outside of Paris). The British are known for their hospitality. The average American would say that our closest relationship is with the UK. France would be way down the list.


----------



## heiliger.stanislaus (Jan 5, 2013)

> gotta admit though they are all fat


Yes obesity is an issue in the US. But we don't have a monopoly on it. I was in Stockport on a warm, sunny day and I saw the "white whales" with their shirts off. :wink:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

> Of course, we are all equal. There is nothing inherently better or special about the US. You will find welcoming and friendly people in any country (even France, outside of Paris). The British are known for their hospitality. The average American would say that our closest relationship is with the UK. France would be way down the list.


[/quote]

Except your head of state, this so called better person, this reasonable saviour of american values, didnt say that, in fact he said the opposite. The rest of the world bought into MR President and he turned out to be as bad or worse than those who went before him. He makes it clear that his fathers history determines his view of the British (the double standards of it is crass). So, as you choke on your frogs legs we wish you much luck mate, waiting for our support in the future; hopefully we will leave you to get but fucked, as you do whenever we aren't there to organise and guide you. But with tim nioce but dim leading the way we probably wont.

Our obese people in Stockport are there as a result of your Macdonalds, your Coca-Cola - Your Subway - Your thick crust rim filled pizza (which resembles nothing from italy) - your sugar coated ribs etc etc which can be found on every high street here. You are poisoning our bodies as you have our minds in order that we resemble and become no better than the lowest common denominator, The Yanks. And you are succeeding, well done; your legacy to the world.


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

Our obese people in Stockport are there as a result of your Macdonalds, your Coca-Cola - Your Subway - Your thick crust rim filled pizza (which resembles nothing from italy) - your sugar coated ribs etc etc which can be found on every high street here. You are poisoning our bodies as you have our minds in order that we resemble and become no better than the lowest common denominator, The Yanks. And you are succeeding, well done; your legacy to the world.[/quote]

i totally agree.americas attitude frightens me.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

they do make bloody good tv series though guys..........

Arrow is pretty good
the wire........bloody excellent
breaking bad......fandabbydoby

and a new one soon to hit us (revolution) so they not all bad :roll:


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

you will have to do better than that gazzer.there must be something.....


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Of course not all yanks are thick fat tossers, I have been there a number of times -Chicago and Atlanta mainly and to the most part, individually or in small groups, they are pretty decent folk. Their service tends to be a little disgenuine but in the main very good. Stick a couple of thousand of them in one place though and they suddenly become overly patriotic and defensive.Why do they feel the need to sing the anthem every five minutes, it makes them sound insecure in my opinion. Maybe it relates to the cauldren of races and mixed blood.

T,V series - I dont think 'friends' can be beaten in comedy terms and I think the yanks are at their best when they dont take themselves to seriously


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

looking so far that if you take away tv away they are a bunch of burger eating ,god loving patriotic lunatics that enjoy nothing better than a good shoot out.jesus,im so narrow minded.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

c15 ttt said:


> looking so far that if you take away tv away they are a bunch of burger eating ,god loving patriotic lunatics that enjoy nothing better than a good shoot out.jesus,im so narrow minded.


On that basis you would fit right on in over there :lol:


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

:lol: .maybe


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

c15 ttt said:


> :lol: .maybe


just checked that this indeed the Flame room........................FUCK OFF THEN YA FUCKING YANK LOVER :lol:

joke....btw before pc brigade jump in


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

please...dont tarnish with the stars and stripes brush.i will have nightmares. :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

c15 ttt said:


> please...dont tarnish with the stars and stripes brush.i will have nightmares. :lol:


oh say can you seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee (chokes splutters and drops dead on forum floor)
RIP Gazz


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

is that the national anthem.i dont get it.give me a clue gazzer


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

c15 ttt said:


> is that the national anthem.i dont get it.give me a clue gazzer


i cant!!!!!!!!! snuffed it last post ya nugget lol. oh btw i left you my collection of big toenail cuttings dating from 1979-2012


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

cheers gazzer.luckily i believe in reincarnation so you can keep them mate.welcome back to the land of the living...and the world of nutters


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

damm i'm reborn and only 3 months owld..........get me into the world according to me ant and jim quick m8. i know there is a time warp machine stuck in the broom cupboard i can crawl into


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

nutter :lol: :lol:


----------

